# Aus Waldweg wird Schotterweg bei Weinheim a. d. Bergstr.! Warum?



## radon-biker-qlt (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

an alle Leute an der Bergstr. um Weinheim herum,
heute haben wir eine Tour zur Tromm gemacht.
Auf dem Rückweg über Birkenau, mussten wir leider feststellen, dass in der Region aus einige Waldwege, Schotterwege gemacht wurden und noch einige in Vorbereitung sind.

Was soll denn das
Kann jemand evtl. einen vernünftigen Grund dafür nennen?
Oder ist das mal wieder nur Verschwendung von Steuergeldern

Normal sollten doch *Waldwege naturbelassen *bleiben und nicht für den PKW- Verkehr preperiert werden. Denn das lädt dann dazu ein

Das ist doch sch......


----------



## DerandereJan (17. Juli 2010)

Grüß dich Albert.....

is mir auch schon aufgefallen! Bei uns in Gießen auch sehr beliebt...

Ich denke das ist *Nachhaltige Beforstung*...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (17. Juli 2010)

Gibts bei uns auch vereinzelt (Gott sei dank immer nur ein paar hundert Meter lang), ich vermute mal günstige Instandhaltung dahinter.
So bekommt man einen ausgewaschenen Weg schnell und einfach wieder gerade. Je nach Frequentierung des Weges (vor allem mit ilegalem PKW-Verkehr) dauert es dann meist einige Zeit bis man überhaupt wieder vernünftig darauf fahren kann.

Wobei natürlich der ilegale PKW Verkehr auch ein Grund sein kann. Zwischen Bensheim-Schönberg und Bensheim- Auerbach beispielsweise gibt es eine nicht offizielle Straße (eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit von beiden Seiten auf den Berg zu kommen), diese spart 5 Minuten Fahrzeit. 
Ziemlich genaue in der Mitte ist eine Schranke und wenn die zu ist (wobei leider viele auch einen nachgemachten Schlüssel haben) gehts dann halt über Waldwege um die Schranke herum (ca. 2Kilometer durch den Wald). 
Dass die Waldwege (i.d.R. nur knapp PKW breit) das nicht ohne weiteres überstehen ist klar, ich vermute mal dass von Seiten der Stadt hier dann Schottern das kleinere Übel ist.
Ich kenne alleine in der Gegend um Bensheim,bedingt durch die geographische Struktur (alles voller Täler) eine ganze Menge solcher "Abkürzungsschleichwege" die auch fleißig genutzt werden, mit Schotter ist dann da wohl längere Zeit Ruhe.

Wobei ich es schlimm finde, dass man lieber zu diesem Mittel greift, anstatt schärfer zu kontrollieren wer da unberechtigt durch den Wald heizt (teilweise in heftigem Tempo)

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Stagebiker (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
bei uns in Leutershausen werden die "Hauptforstwege" alle 2 Jahre neu aufgeschottert. Die Gemeinde scheint an der Holzwirtschaft scheinbar gut zu verdienen....
Gebe Euch recht, dass ein schöner Waldweg weitaus angenehmer zu befahren ist als ein grober Schotterweg. Allerdings gibt es bei uns noch genügend Nebenwege die nicht ganz so stark zugeschottert sind.


----------



## rayc (19. Juli 2010)

Hier geht es nur ums Geld, irgendwie müssen die 40 Tonner das Holz aus den Wald transportieren.

Wir Biker, sind da als Zeugen nicht gerade gerne gesehen.

Habe im Winter bei Nachttouren schon einiges sehen.
Da wird mit Flutlicht gerodet und wenn man nicht schnell genug aus den Weg ist wird man von den 40T'er platt gefahren.

Teilweise waren die Waldwege im letzten Winter besser befahrbar als so manche Strasse. Ich war erstaunt auf wievielen Wegen die mit schweren LKWs durch den Wald heizen.
Und das geht aus Schotterwegen nun mal deutlich   besser.

Ray


----------



## raccoon78 (19. Juli 2010)

Ist mir gestern auf der Nordseite des Melibokus ganz heftig aufgefallen, mein Gott siehts da aus...


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juli 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, was das abgeht ist brutal !


----------



## alex75 (19. Juli 2010)

Noch schlimmer finde ich wenn aus Singletrails Schotterpisten werden, wie z.B. in Weinheim gegenüber des Waldschwimmbades 

Das kann aber nichts mit Holzabtransport zu tun haben, dazu ist der Weg zu kurz und außerdem hat er eine ziemlich enge Kurve am Anfang.


----------



## rayc (20. Juli 2010)

[SARKASMUS]Die tuen alles um uns Biker aus den Wald zu halten.
Notfalls wird der Wald komplett abgeholzt, Wege werde geschottert, ...
[/SARKASMUS]

Die Erosionsschäden die Biker/Wanderer anrichten sind harmlos.
Selbst der Borkenkäfer kann den Wald nicht so stark schädigen wie es der Forst tut.
Und das schöne daran ist, man weis das es nächstes Jahr noch schlimmer wird. (ups, Sarkasmus-Mode war schon aus)


raccoon78, die Nordseite des Melis wurde massiv bearbeitet, weil Steine auf die Strasse gefallen sind.

Ray


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Juli 2010)

alex75 schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer finde ich wenn aus Singletrails Schotterpisten werden, wie z.B. in Weinheim gegenüber des Waldschwimmbades
> 
> Das kann aber nichts mit Holzabtransport zu tun haben, dazu ist der Weg zu kurz und außerdem hat er eine ziemlich enge Kurve am Anfang.



Hi,

den Trail sind wir gerade am letzet WE runter gekommen
Da fragt man sich doch, was denen noch alles für ein Sch.... einfällt
Was hat Schotter auf einem Trail verloren

Ich dachte, die wollen was für die MTB machen
Oder waren das auch nur leeeeeere Worte wie von unseren Regierung?


----------



## kistenmacher (20. Juli 2010)

Hi, erstmal tschuldigung das ich den Thread jetzt mit Offtopic störe, ich arbeite in Weinheim und sehe immer "vollgepanzerte" Biker dort und dachte mir schon das es dort ein paar Trails geben müsste. Ich selbst komme aus MAnnheim/Gartenstadt und hab nur den Käfertäler Wald, dort gibt es GARNICHTS! Ich fahre ein HArdtail evtl. kann mir mal jemand auf Google Maps einzeichnen wo in Weinheim es was zum runter fahren gibt oder man kann sich mal treffen, wenn ich besser fahren kann( komme vom öden Rennrad und fahre erst ne Woche MTB.

Grüßle

Ps. Bei uns im Wald haben se auch alles mit Shotter zugeschüttet, was breiter wie 1 Meter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (21. Juli 2010)

Folge mal den ODW-Voges-Weg (rotes *-*) da findest du bei Weinheim schon was.

Und nächstes mal einfach die anderen Biker ansprechen!
Die beissen nicht! 

Ray


----------



## Micro767 (21. Juli 2010)

Ausser ich hab hunger


----------



## kistenmacher (21. Juli 2010)

Ich sitz doch meist im Auto wenn ich "euch" sehe  danke für den Tip


----------



## Deleted 143651 (28. Juli 2010)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass der Wald ein Nutzgebiet ist (es sei denn es steht Naturschutzgebiet dran). Große Teile des Waldes sind an Firmen und Bauern verpachtet, die restliche Natur wird nur geduldet, sobald es um Geld geht. 
Klar es gibt einen Förster, der sich über Biker beschwert, und die ausm Wald verscheucht, denn der Förster muss halt schaun, dass der Wald gut wächst, damit man in den nächsten 30 Jahren neues Holz holen kann.

Aber klar, es ist schon kräftig behindert wenn die schönen Wege und die coolen Trails des Profits wegen einfach mal so platt gemacht werden. Dem weg am Schwimmbad hab ich auch schon nachgetrauert. War immer ne schöne Winterrunde...

@Kistenmacher:
Wenn du mal noch ne Gruppe zum Biken suchst, und Trails kennen lernen willst, schau doch mal bei uns vorbei: Mittwochs 17:30 an der Peterskirche, Samstags 10:30 & 12 Uhr auch an der Peterskirche.
http://www.mountainbike-bergstrasse.de


Viele Grüße
Lukas


----------



## kistenmacher (28. Juli 2010)

Danke fürs Angebot seid mir aber nen bissl zu sportlich   Ingenieure und die mit dem Dipl. hintendrann haben wohl viel Zeit zum üben , da kommt nen übergewichtiger Handwerker nicht mit.

Ne spaß mal sehn ob ich mal vorbeischaue.

Grüße


----------



## Stagebiker (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich muss gestehen dass die hier doch so gescholtenen Schotterwege bei den Niederschlagsmengen der letzten Tage momentan besser zu befahren sind als die "naturbelassenen" Waldwege. Habe mich gestern beinahe 2 x auf die Nase gelegt, da ich den schmierigen Untergrund unterschätzt habe.
Wie bereits in einem vorherigen Beitrag erwähnt bin ich auch kein Freund der übermäßigen Verschotterung der Forstwege. Allerdings muss ich an dieser Stelle - auch wenn ich dafür bestimmmt von vielen gesteinigt werde - mal eine Lanze für die Holzwirtschaft brechen. Ich bin auch "Endverbraucher" der Holzwirtschaft und verheize jeden Winter 10m³ Holz in meinem Kamin. Das Holz bekomme ich - gegen entsprechendes Entgeld - von der Gemeinde zugewiesen und hole es mir direkt aus dem Wald. Die Holzmenge mit einem PKW-Anhänger aus dem Wald zu schaffen ist nur auf guten Wegen möglich. De facto kann ich gegen gut fahrbare Hauptwege auch nichts sagen, es muss allerdings nicht der letzte Weg mit jedem PKW erreichbar sein. 

Kann sein, dass das jetzt etwas off-topic wird aber Holzmachen ist eine ähnliche "Freizeitbeschäftigung" wie MTBfahren  - man ist im Wald unterwegs und kann sich richtig austoben, ich bin jedenfalls nach jedem Tag im Holz genauso erledigt wie nach einer ordentlichen MTB-Runde. Allerdings steht die Häufigkeit in keinem Verhätnis, bin schließlich kein Waldarbeiter sondern lediglich "Kaminheizer".

Übrigens war ich letztes Wo-Ende bei Freunden in Füssen und habe festgestellt, dass die Forstwege dort mindestens genauso stark aufgeschottert sind wie bei uns (Trauchbergrunde; Kenzenhütte). Ich empfand die Wege dort sogar noch glattgebügelter und vor allem breiter - eben auch ein Tribut an die Holzwirtschaft. Meine Bekannten dort haben sich an die dortigen Wegverhältnisse schon gewöhnt und beschweren sich eher über ausgewaschene, ruppige Wege. Wer richtig ins Gelände will nutzt eher die richtigen Trails oder Pfade - dort genauso wie bei uns.
Nichts für ungut und weiter angeregte Diskussion
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich lese eine gesunde Diskussion
Natürlich betrachte ich auch die andere Seite, aber ein Waldweg sollte ein Waldweg bleiben.

Letztes Jahr, als das ganze bei uns (Hemsbach) mit der Schotterung begonnen hat, bin ich einen Waldweg runter gekommen und auf einmal war die Kurve mit Schotter ausgelegt. Eine Woche davor war da noch nix
Natürlcih war ich zu schnell und selbst mit Kurvendrücken war da nix mehr zu machen. Fazit: Ich wurde am Knie mit 4 stichen genäht

Ist halt schade, dass "alles" so industrialisiert wird
So schrupft halt immer mehr der natürliche Lebensraum

Naja, wir werden es irgend wie überleben!


----------



## Buddy82 (30. Juli 2010)

Auf zu neuen Wegen! 

Jetzt ohne Mist, Schotter allein ist schon nix aber neuer Schotter ist Schrott besonders wenn es regnet wie vergangene Woche, dat macht einfach keinen Spaß


----------



## kistenmacher (1. August 2010)

Wo in Weinheim sollte man am Vogesen starten und welche richtung um nen Trail zu finden?

Grüßle


----------



## Verneracer (5. August 2010)

Gehört zwar nicht zu diesem Thema aber trotzdem:

Du fährst in Nächstenbach auf den Berg und folgst dann dem Europäischen Weitwanderweg "Vogesenweg" in Richtung Süden.

Am höchsten Punkt kommst du zum Hirschkopf mit dem Aussichtsturm.

Ab da ist es dann wie an Ostern, wer sucht- der findet.... !!!

Viel Spaß beim Suchen.
Wenn du ´s jetzt noch nicht findest kannst du mir auch ne PM schicken, ich bin öfter in der Gegend.

Grüße vom
Verneracer


----------



## didi63 (16. August 2010)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> den Trail sind wir gerade am letzet WE runter gekommen
> Da fragt man sich doch, was denen noch alles für ein Sch.... einfällt
> ...


Hallo Albert;
das Stück vom Wachenberg zum Weinheimer Schwimmbad ist auch Teil meiner "Feierabendstrecke".
Die haben jetzt von oben und von unten angefangen, alles platt zu machen. War auch einer meiner Lieblingstrail-Abfahrten. Kann man leider nichts machen. Muß mir was anderes suchen.

Gruß
Didi


----------



## MonsterJoe (16. August 2010)

Ja, da muss ich euch leider auch zustimmen. diese verschotterung versaut leider viel zu viel! für biker ist es auch nicht ganz ungefährlich!!
Hoffe, dass das bald ein ende nimmt!

was mich interessieren würde:
Am Wachenburg-parklpatz (innen) endet ein kleiner trail. den bin ich mal hochgelaufgen um zu schauen, wo der her kommt, da ein kumpel gemeint hat, dass man über dem steibruch fahren konnte (4-5 jahre her). doch leider endete der weg an einem zaun   gabs da mal was? oder gibts gibts doch noch was?

mfg


----------



## Verneracer (16. August 2010)

Hallo Monster Joe,

da war mal vor Jahren ein offizieller Wanderweg  (Pfad) an der Abbruchkante des Steinbruchs entlang  (natürlich mit Zaun) -
jetzt ist der Steinbruch gewachsen und dieser Pfad existiert nicht mehr!

Grüße aus Viernheim


----------



## MonsterJoe (16. August 2010)

schade!!
und danke 

mfg


----------

